# 50mcg T3 and Free T3 results



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

Evening guys,

This result is from a couple weeks ago during a cut. I’m still on the same dosage now going into a bulk for the next 10 weeks and wanted to check I’m g

I had been taking 50mcg ED for 2 weeks prior to the test. The day of the test I took them 4-5am and bloods were done at 1pm. Using Tiromel by Abdi Ibrahim.










I’ve not come across many people who have posted their t3 levels at this dosage however from reading around I gathered that 50mcg is basically a high replacement dose (or just over) however I’m quite far above the upper end. 

Does this seem a little high or as expected on this dose?

Do you think my dosage is ok for bulking or too high (assuming all other diet and training variables are on point)?

I did lose a lot of weight quickly during the cut on this dose so it definitely is effectively for dieting. Estimated 1000-1200kcal deficit from diet + cardio. 3-4lbs pw for 4 weeks. Was also running clen and yoh.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

Bump


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

My free T3 is normally around 7pmol when tested on 50mcg, also using Tiromel. I don't take it on the day of testing so that will affect my result, but a 9 hour gap between taking the T3 and then taking the test should at least allow the initial spike to settle. So I'd drop the dose to 37.5mcg (one and a half tabs) in your case.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

nWo said:


> My free T3 is normally around 7pmol when tested on 50mcg, also using Tiromel. I don't take it on the day of testing so that will affect my result, but a 9 hour gap between taking the T3 and then taking the test should at least allow the initial spike to settle. So I'd drop the dose to 37.5mcg (one and a half tabs) in your case.


Cool, thanks.

Will lower the dosage to 37.5mcg and take another test with the same conditions to see how I respond. Will update on here when I do.

I have another question whilst I have the resident T3 expert on. Do I need to be careful in anyway with storing my T3 as it’s a hormone? I’ve heard that hot temperatures can degrade T3 in some way so I try to keep mine in a drawer out of direct sunlight. Do you know if the same is true of cold conditions e.g. in a van during winter? Finally do you know if it’s ok to take the tables out of the strips and stored in a pill pot? Wasn’t sure if air exposure could have any negative/oxidising effect (probably being overly paranoid). 
Cheers


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Obi-Wan said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Will lower the dosage to 37.5mcg and take another test with the same conditions to see how I respond. Will update on here when I do.
> 
> ...


The storage guidelines for T3 are the same as any other med really, as long as they're not exposed to absolute extreme temperatures then you're all good. Some brands sell T3 in pots rather than blister packs anyway so yeah.


----------



## Obi-Wan (3 mo ago)

nWo said:


> The storage guidelines for T3 are the same as any other med really, as long as they're not exposed to absolute extreme temperatures then you're all good. Some brands sell T3 in pots rather than blister packs anyway so yeah.


cheers mate


----------

